# North Coast Roundup



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, it has been a good 4 months since I last did a report. Decided today that if I don't get back into it now then I probably never will. I really don't have any specific trip to write about but will briefly review some of the stuff that I can remember. Since March I have been focussing on a couple of "new" fishing spots with one a place that gets very little yak attention. I fished yesterday and took the big Shimano for a run as I live baited on the downrigger for the first time in this place. I was looking for very large Snapper (or whatever). So far, I have not topped the 12 kilo of last year and have only hooked one that appeared to come close. Anyhow, this new place has been very productive but only to 80 cm. I was trolling along when I hooked up. Line poured off and my dreams appeared about to be realised but the line kept going and going and going. I was steaming along. Then the beast surfaced and it was huge even though at least 300m away. I thought about maxing the drag but realised that I was beaten. I let the Humpback continue on it's way north by locking the spool with my hand til the leader broke. The rest of the morning was uneventful.
I have had a very poor run with Wahoo having lost (line cut off's) the last 5 I have hooked. All have been sighted including one that followed the bait right to the yak before taking the bait. One might think that I should be better prepared with wire but each time the fish were incidental to other targets. The last hookup was only 6 days ago though I did manage Mackeral of which there were plenty.
It has been a great Mackeral year with the water still 22.8. Even the Mahi are still around. I have lucked out on Cobia only boating one and small at that. A couple of the old guys at the cleaning tables tell me that a good Mackeral year means few Cobia.
So, my plans til December involve chasing Snapper with plastics, hardbodies and dead bait. I quite enjoy not having to poke around for Slimies.

Now that I have written something, it doesn't seem to reflect the great year that I have had however, I have made a start on getting back into the writing.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

What - no Marlin - Pfft ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grant ashwell said:


> Anyhow, this new place has been very productive but only to 80 cm.


Only?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good luck with the hoo Grant, they are the holy grail IMHO.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Grant. Thanks for the roundup mate. I've often wondered how I haven't hooked up to a humpy before. They come some so close to us at Caloundra on their way back down. I've even had a calf go underneath me. I saw you on some fishing show last weekend where they visited SW Rocks. Boats all around and there you were amongst them on the hobie. Nice one.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for that, we're concentrating on snapper, salmon and tailor down here. Keeps the heartbeat ticking over.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah I saw Grant on the telly too. It was the grassy head Mackerel segment on Lee Rayner's show, Fishing Edge is the name from memory.

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good on you Master Grant. Still kicking arse for most species. How's Louis going...still coming out occasionally?


----------

